# Etizolam - Etilaam



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

Anybody else tried this stuff, it's an unscheduled benzo analogue. I love it before the tolerance builds after about a month. I keep saying to myself, is this how normal people really feel! I get the Indian Etilaam stuff, I would stay away from the non-pharmaceutical 'pellets' on the market.

Have to admit it's a bit addictive and I do like to pop a few with some alcohol sometimes just to chill :afr


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm unfamiliar with it. it looks to be on par with phenezapam, another unscheduled benzo. If only I had more $$$ right now to be buying drugs from all over the world. Oh well, the benzos I am on tend to be working pretty well but some more trial wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah etizolam has far better reviews than phenazepam though which has a very long half-life and causes a lot of people to black-out and is very amnesic.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Hex00 said:


> Yeah etizolam has far better reviews than phenazepam though which has a very long half-life and causes a lot of people to black-out and is very amnesic.


It seems like people who buy Phenazepam tend to by it for recreational and not therapeutic use. They don't really understand the strength of it and don't properly measure it. When someone who doesn't have a good mg scale or a benzo tolerance/adequate understanding buys a gram of pure phenazepam powder and proceeds to take dips and snort lines, things aren't going to be good.

Phenazepam does seem to be more likely to have the anterograde amnesia even at therapeutic doses though.

I always prefer long-lasting benzos. In your experience what is the duration of action of Etizolam?


----------



## jhesh (Aug 20, 2012)

I've tried it I think it's really good for anxiety and the best part is it doesnt mess with your memory in regular doses. Be careful mixing them with alcohol though, I've done that a few times and it turns me into an animal! (and not in a good way haha, complete loss of inhibitions)


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to take clotiazepam, which is similar.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I see etizolam pellets sold together with RCs - does this drug help fighting hangovers?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

per molecule it's actually a lot more anxiolytic than xanax.

and um i tried some (i impulsively bought it because a poster here that i respect told me about it and his own success with it and where he bought it from) but it didn't have any noticeable effects on me. i investigated retailers after and realized i hadn't bought one of the most consistent formulations of the pill (there are a few formulations of the pill, a handful, but then dozens of distributors). 

as with most benzos it should probably ideally be taken kind of sparingly to mitigate tolerance.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Xanax did nothing for me (only amnesia at very high doses) never had the urge to abuse it. Can't believe it this is unscheduled, sounds very powerful :O

Hex , how do you compare lyrica with it?


----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)

i have been prescribed Etilaam
alongwith zenoxa,fludac and ilopride
seems like a deadly combition
i read that zenoxa is used for controlling epilepsy
i am just mildly depressed with mood swings and anxiety
god knows why all such stuff is administered to me


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

namasthey said:


> i have been prescribed Etilaam
> alongwith zenoxa,fludac and ilopride
> seems like a deadly combition
> i read that zenoxa is used for controlling epilepsy
> ...


man this is the weirdest combo I've ever seen


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

mark555666 said:


> Xanax did nothing for me (only amnesia at very high doses) never had the urge to abuse it. Can't believe it this is unscheduled, sounds very powerful :O
> 
> Hex , how do you compare lyrica with it?


lyrica, along with neurontin, is a godsend, it's so much better than any benzo... if you don't take it on a regular basis.


----------

